# STOLEN ifor williams Trailer 505 Red



## Babygirl (14 February 2017)

On Friday 10th February around 3pm ish our yard was broken into and my trailer was stolen. 

They broke the hitch lock to hitch it up unbeknown to them the reason it didn't have a wheel clamp was because its breaks were stuck on! so they must have had a great time towing it until the breaks released. (which sadly they did do when the skid marks ended and we lost the trail)

This happened in Littleton upon severn (bristol area) the other thing about my horse box is it has the VERY rare tack box on the front of it. Mine is the only one I have seen with it on around here.  Many people comment they have never seen one like it!

I hadn't owned it long and hadn't even insured it yet (big mistake not to do right away! lesson learnt!) if you spot it or think you spot it please call the police on 101 with crime ref number 5217030891. I can't afford to replace it i need to get it home!


----------



## trailer guy (14 February 2017)

I'll keep an eye out down here. Hope you get it back soon :/


----------



## Babygirl (14 February 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 February 2017)

iwill keep my eyes open in my area...we are a long way from you but it could be anywhere....i know just how you feel our yard was broken into on 7th dec and all of the tack was stolen.  when i contacted my insurance co they said i wasnt covered!!!!! so i have had to replace all of my tack from my credit card and the saddle i have now got isnt half as comfy as my old one which i had for 11years...


----------



## Babygirl (14 February 2017)

Police said this group are doing 2 trips tack then trailers lucky took trailer first my tacks now at home


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 February 2017)

good job they didnt get your tack as well.  i am keeping mine at home as well but its a pain having to lug it into the card each day and once i have changed my insurance co i will make sure it is covered and will then keep at the yard again....


----------



## Babygirl (14 February 2017)

I'd rather lug it about than lose the saddle it's a £2000 one lol. 

It's a nightmare when people think it's OK to steal our horse stuff for an easy quid! Xx


----------



## Babygirl81 (19 August 2020)

Hi Everyone, Sorry i couldn't get into my OLD account. Just wanted to update this and let everyone know WE GOT THE TRAILER BACK!!!!! Only slight damage to the wheel where the breaks were locked but it came home!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 August 2020)

great!!!!!


----------

